# helpbh



## johnkellie (Mar 21, 2001)

Well i looked on the usa sch.web site and can't find out about what the dog has to have for the bh as far as tattoo or chip or what and what the routine consists of.Ccan anyone help thanks


----------



## Northern GSDs (Oct 30, 2008)

Do you have a current rule book? If not, you might want to consider ordering one, as this is one of the things I have found to be most helpful for me. 

In regards to the routine/pattern for the BH, this link has some info for the BH, including a typical heeling pattern that would be done.

DVG America: VPG, IPO, BH, and Other Trial Rules/Regulations


----------



## mnm (Jan 9, 2006)

Dog must be 15 months old, must be tattooed or micro-chipped, but if chipped, you will have to provide a reader to show his chip. Judge will also do a temperament test prior to starting.

The heeling pattern is:
start with the dog in basic position (sitting). Heel 50 paces up field, about turn, 10-15 paces normal, 10-15 paces fast, 10-15 paces slow, 10-15 paces normal, right hand turn, 15 paces, right hand turn, 20 paces, about turn, 7-10 paces, halt and dog is to sit in basic position. Heel, 10-13 paces, left turn, heel to group. Heel into and through group with a right turn and left turn (figure 8) around two different people, halt in group with dog sitting in basic position, heel and exit group about 10-15 paces, about turn and come to basic position. Remove leash. Heel through group again doing a right and left turn and halting within the group. Exit the group and return to the basic starting position. Heel 10-15 paces and do a sit in motion. (You give the command to sit while you keep walking forward for 30 paces.) At the end of 30 paces, stop and turn around so that you are facing your dog. On the judges signal, you return to the dog and step back into the basic position. (You may begin the next excercise from this point, or you may return to the original starting position. On signal, you begin heeling 10-15 paces and give the down in motion command. (Command and you keep walking 30 paces) At the end of 30 paces, stop and turn around to face the dog. On the judges signal, you recall the dog, and it comes to sit directly in front of you. After a 3 second pause, you give the heel command and the dog returns to the basic position in a sit. You put the leash back on the dog, and proceed to the area marked for the long down under distraction. Make sure you know which area is for males and which area is for females. In the basic position (dog sitting), on the judges signal, remove the leash, give the down command and then walk 30 paces forward and stop. You will stay in this position, until the other dog finishes his heeling pattern. On the judges signal, you return to the dog after the other person does the recall from the down in motion.

If you pass this portion, then the judge will do a traffic portion, with all the dogs and handlers who have passed the first part. Eac judge has their own particular things that they will do during this phase. They should check for the dogs reaction to someone walking another dog, a jogger, bicyclist and an automobile, while you are walking the dog on leash. Then they will test this again with the dog tied out, to a fence or something, while you, the handler is out of sight. There are other things that they often do, but as I said, it varies by each individual judge. 

I think that the BH routine is also listed on the DVG website with a diagram, as well as on the USA website where it is located in the rules book.


----------



## Chris Wild (Dec 14, 2001)

You can find the rules on the DVG website.

Tattoo/chip depends on the organization. If USA, tattoo/chip is only required for PB GSDs whose scorebooks are issued as PB GSDs. Other breeds, mixed breeds, or unregistered GSDs do not require a tattoo or chip at USA trials. I'm not sure on the rules regarding tattoo/chip at DVG or WDA trials.


----------



## johnkellie (Mar 21, 2001)

Thank you everyone.So if I have a malinois I don't need them tattoed or chipped is that right Chris?And looks like no gun fire either?


----------



## wolfstraum (May 2, 2003)

I have seen judges check for tatoos/microchips at USA trials on Mali's - so even if it is not in the rule book, maybe some judges will do it...

Lee


----------



## Chris Wild (Dec 14, 2001)

Most of the trials I've been to the judge has checked regardless of breed, and regardless of whether the dog has a tattoo or chip or not. Purpose of this, or so I've been told, is to make it more fair and consistent from dog to dog, as the ear tattoo check is viewed as a test of temperament as well as proof of ID. So by checking them all, even when the handler says the dog doesn't have a tattoo (and dog doesn't have to) ensures that all dogs are subjected to that test of temperament.


----------



## Chris Wild (Dec 14, 2001)

> Originally Posted By: johnkellieThank you everyone.So if I have a malinois I don't need them tattoed or chipped is that right Chris?And looks like no gun fire either?


Correct. Though as was mentioned the judge may still check the ear even if there's no tattoo.

No gunfire on the BH. That was eliminated several years ago.


----------

